

CoffeeScript: Why I’m never writing Javascript again - dhotson
http://degizmo.com/2011/02/14/coffeescript-why-im-never-writing-javascript-again/

======
chapel
I really enjoy CoffeeScript now. It is what I use for browser and node.js
development. Before I tried it, I was somewhat skeptical of using it because I
felt my javascript knowledge would fade or I might get confused about things,
but I think it has enhanced my knowledge of JS because I don't just blindly
use CS without knowing what the output is in JS.

~~~
dhotson
I usually have the 'try coffeescript' dialog open so I can see what the
compiled output looks like.

I trust CS to do the right thing, but I still like to confirm it's doing what
I expect.

~~~
chapel
Same here. I know with vim you can have jslint run every time you make a
change, so I wonder if that would work with the CS compiler, maybe even show
an output pane. Though I don't use vim much, and spend more time in Textmate.
Textmate does have a nice CS bundle, which you can do cmd+b to compile and see
the output, but the window is not very pretty.

